# Solved: Apache Web Server Restart Problem



## DexterDave (May 10, 2011)

Hi

Need some help Please. I set up my apache 2.217 (installed with openssl module) to enable SSL. Now I did generate a private key(server.key) and a self signed server.cert file and put them in the "conf" folder. I also uncommented : "Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf
LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so." in the httpd.conf file.
Now the moment I uncomment any of the above two lines in the httpd.conf file, and I restart my server it says: "The requested operation has failed".

Why is that? (my server worked fine before all of the above)

Thanx


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Check the Apache error log file. It should provide details about what failed.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with centauicw that the apache log file will give you big hints about what is going wrong. 

If in doubt, post the output of the error log here, and also post the contents of your httpd-ssl.conf file. Make sure any sensitive information is scrubbed of course.


----------



## DexterDave (May 10, 2011)

Thanx, found the problem. Enabled Virtual hosts in httpd.conf when I didn't define any also included(which I removed) a "Listen 443" in the main httpd.conf file where it has already been defined in the httpd-ssl.conf file. 
Thanx for the advice

Cheers


----------

